# exercising a halter horse/building muscle



## Ziana13 (Jul 6, 2011)

Riding them more could help get some muscle tone
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## banman (Dec 14, 2009)

she is my barrel horse and i ride her everyday, i am looking fo something more specific. thanks anyway though


----------



## midnighthighway (Jun 6, 2011)

lsd  long slow distance.. like slow trot/jog. and backing your horse and working/riding on hills and yeah that about all ive got


----------



## Ziana13 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorry I didn't know how much you rode them. But I do sprints and lots of trotting on long trails, that gets my mare pretty well muscled
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Remember, your horse might not be built to have a lot of stocky build muscle on her. Horses are bred to have bigger looking muscles, it doesn't just happen with exercise.

Trotting up in down hills with your horses back rounded. Lots of backing!
Loping in circles and stops, roll backs.

*Side note on backing. To back a horse, you DO NOT pull back on her face. She will hollow her back, raise her head and drag her front legs backwards, thus not gaining any muscle. You need to squeeze/kick her by her girth with both legs, and teach her to back with her head down and minimal rein pressure. Just in case you didn't know


----------



## banman (Dec 14, 2009)

thanks guys! we also do SOME cow horse so she is vary light mouthed and flexes and beds really well which has helped out alot with those back muscles and stuff. i do almost everything tat you guys said and i am really glad you said them because now i know i am on the right track!! she does not have a build that would have a tonne of muscle and she is mostly morgan so she is pretty fine boned too and i know that, i just want to see what i can get. thanks for all the responses!!
this is her.


----------



## JustAwesome (Jun 22, 2011)

What a cutie!

All i do with my colt is lunging work, a lot of walk to trot transitions and he's fed a balanced, correct diet.

He has A LOT of natural muscle though, He's performance bred.. can halter and ride


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Hill work is excellent for building muscle, both front and back, and will get you results faster than anything else I've seen.


----------



## Ziana13 (Jul 6, 2011)

She is gorgeous!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## banman (Dec 14, 2009)

haha thanks! except in the last picture (sorry there are two  oops!)she had hives so her coat looks really gross. poor girl


----------

